# Ebay type f cube



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't find one on ebay?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG Another Thread!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 2, 2009)

Yup......


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 2, 2009)

You won't get much results by searching "Type F", which is a name given to the cube by the Cube4you owner. There are type F clones on eBay and they are called "Ghost Hand" cubes. They cost about $10 with free shipping.

Please search around next time before posting any new threads! You just came back from being banned and you're making threads already.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 2, 2009)

ok.

and it iasn't bad to make threads.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 2, 2009)

Not counting the days you were banned, you have been a member for 6 days, and you have made 21 threads, including three today. The answers to all of your questions could be found if you would search. 
In conclusion, it is very bad.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> ok.
> 
> and it iasn't bad to make threads.



It is bad to make as many threads as you have over such a short period.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=type+f+cube&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Also, why Ebay? Why not just buy from Cube4you?


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 3, 2009)

ebay

c4y

SEARCH FUNCTION


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > ok.
> ...


my mom don't like cube4you because the chinese guy that owns it has bad gr ammer./


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 3, 2009)

In that case, your mom must hate you.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

No lol.
I was afraid of him to.
And why did that link bring me to a Ghost Hand?
Is that a type f cube?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 3, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> You won't get much results by searching "Type F", which is a name given to the cube by the Cube4you owner. There are type F clones on eBay and they are called "Ghost Hand" cubes. They cost about $10 with free shipping.
> 
> Please search around next time before posting any new threads! You just came back from being banned and you're making threads already.



This guy answered your post before you posted it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> No lol.
> I was afraid of him to.
> And why did that link bring me to a Ghost Hand?
> Is that a type f cube?





Vulosity said:


> You won't get much results by searching "Type F", which is a name given to the cube by the Cube4you owner. *There are type F clones on eBay and they are called "Ghost Hand" cubes*. They cost about $10 with free shipping.
> 
> Please search around next time before posting any new threads! You just came back from being banned and you're making threads already.


Do you even read what people post?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh no I didn't see that *Says sarcastically.*
He said clone so I thought it was like a rip off another country made.


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 3, 2009)

I asked in another thread and I will ask here again. I'm not trying to be condescending or arrogant or anything, but how old are you?

English is not his native language and he likely doesn't need to speak it on a regular basis, so of course his grammar is bad. His grammar doesn't affect the way he does business though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> *m*y mom *don't* like cube4you because the *c*hinese guy *that* owns it has bad *gr a*mm*e*r./



Uh-huh. I see. In conclusion, search function.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 3, 2009)

I really think you need to stop using this forum. You come in and make 15 useless threads in 4 days, and are clearly angering people (if you don't get the message then something's wrong with you). You get banned for 3 days (and apparently you still didn't get the message). You come back and right when you're unbanned you start making threads like this again. If you're incapable of finding a Type F cube on Ebay, then you're out of luck. I gave a link to what I got when I searched for "type f cube." But apparently those are "ghost hand" cubes, so don't expect people to actually search for you. Are you that lazy? If your mom doesn't like Cube4you then you're just going to have to be happy with no Type F DIY. Your being unable to find what you want on the internet is NOT worth making a thread for.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Do you even read what people post?



Doubtful. My advice to you (Rubik's Exer) is to take the chance to figure something out on your own, without constantly asking for help from the forum members. Yes, the forum is for getting your questions answered, but they have all already been answered, so search.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> my mom don't like cube4you because the chinese guy that owns it has bad gr ammer./



Just because English isn't his first language doesn't mean he can't be trusted. Also, you might want to check your own grammar..


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > my mom don't like cube4you because the chinese guy that owns it has bad gr ammer./
> ...



I know my grammar is bad.
I trust him completley my mom don't though.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> No lol.
> *I was afraid of him to.*
> And why did that link bring me to a Ghost Hand?
> Is that a type f cube?



Do you really?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!!

I am going with what JTW2007 said. Please use search. It's a Google Custom Search


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > No lol.
> ...



I wasn't talking about him jeez.

And Roux.
I can't google things sorry.
As you can see my thread titles I know what I wanna search but I can never think of the right thing to say


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

He didn't tell you to search Google, you idiot....the search on this website is Google Custom Search for searching the site. Why the hell does your mom not like a guy SHE DOESN'T EVEN HAVE TO F***ING CONTACT???? Fool.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> daeyoungyoon said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...


:confused::confused:tooshort


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > No lol.
> ...





EmersonHerrmann said:


> He didn't tell you to search Google you idiot....the search on this website is Google Custom Search, for searching the site.


Well I am so sorry I didn't know that was there.
And it is the same thing as google.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

After all this!! People telling you to search!!!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> After all this!! People telling you to search!!!


What?......


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

aghhhemmm


> The answers to all of your questions could be found if you would search.




This is one


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

If you had listened to me I am nt good and knowing what to type to look for something.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Why would you lie about using search? No one wants you to make any more threads and you know it, so stop or leave.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Why would you lie about using search? No one wants you to make any more threads and you know it, so stop or leave.



+1 too short


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Why would you lie about using search? No one wants you to make any more threads and you know it, so stop or leave.


No I USE SEARCH ALL THE TIME.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you lie about using search? No one wants you to make any more threads and you know it, so stop or leave.
> ...



THEN STOP ASKING QUESTION!! THE ANSWERS ARE ALL THERE!!! LOOK CLOSER!! STICK YOUR HEAD INTO THE DAMN SCREEN OR SOMETHING!


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

what???????

EDIT: This was before dae's post


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

And yet you say you cannot? Why can't you just search (on this site) "Type F"?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats what I was going to say!!


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > mark3 said:
> ...


I suggest you look at my other posts in other of my threads.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't want to Which One?? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> I don't want to



What he said.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to
> ...



And I am lazy.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> daeyoungyoon said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



I don't think anyone wants too. It would take days to look through all of your threads.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

That is my point


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> And I am lazy.



Unfortunately, if you are to lazy to do your own research, we won't do it for you. You can work and get a payoff, or you can stop cubing. It's entirely your call. Also, this should be locked.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

What I am not lazy at all.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> What I am not lazy at all.



I smell piles of bullsh*t


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> And I am lazy.





Rubik's Exer said:


> What I am not lazy at all.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

Bleh, I don't even want to type anything angry...I +1 the post above me.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > What I am not lazy at all.
> ...



ewwww... language stinks


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > What I am not lazy at all.
> ...



What?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



Sorry but I really believe it's worth it for this kid.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > And I am lazy.
> ...



Thats what hes sayying you BS about.

Also,




Rubik's Exer said:


> And Roux.
> I can't google things sorry.
> As you can see my thread titles I know what I wanna search but I can never think of the right thing to say





Rubik's Exer said:


> No I USE SEARCH ALL THE TIME.




WTF??


EDIT: I see he has been banned again. Thank you to whoever did it. But I'll admit he was pretty funny


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah. The good ol' days


----------

